# Interior color code?



## scoester (Jun 5, 2006)

Does anybody have the color code for a 2003 green on green interior allroad? I am trying to get a leather repair kit and want to make sure I get the right color.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Interior color code? (scoester)*

I know the paint was called Highland Green Metallic Clearcoat LY6J
and the interior leather color was Fern Green/Desert Grass 
got the info from http://www.allroadfaq.com


----------



## scoester (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Interior color code? (diive4sho)*

Thanks, that will help. I know I had seen it, just could not remember where.


----------

